# One+ year progress on the Delhi Station



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

I just started looking at old pictures of my layout and could visibly see the changes to one building; the Delhi station in about 1+ year. Feels good to achieve some progress.

1+ Year ago










Current


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A real treasure.

Beautiful work.


Don


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks good, very good.

Magic


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Superb effort.Looks terrific.


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

DonR said:


> A real treasure.
> 
> Beautiful work.
> 
> ...



Don,

You are too kind.
Thanks,
Vik.


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Magic said:


> Looks good, very good.
> 
> Magic


MAgic,

Thank you.
Regards,
Vik


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

brownwolf66 said:


> Superb effort.Looks terrific.


Brownwolf66,
Thanks,

Regards,
Vik.


----------

